# LE dock transparent est là !



## Bombigolo (11 Avril 2008)

Le plus simple que j'ai trouvé pour Leopard , s'installe en 30 secondes ,
sans se prendre le choux !
Fonctionne dock en bas ou sur les cotés .

Mieux en 2D , car en 3D , l'effet mirroir du dock reste present ,
mais chacun peut modifier ses parametres comme il veut .

Il est ICI

:rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Avril 2008)

Ben voilà, simple, superbe, tout ce que je voulais, merci !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2008)

Pas de bidouille a faire ?!    c'est bien !!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2008)

C'est en effet une autre solution.


----------



## shenrone (11 Avril 2008)

Quelqu'un pourrait mettre une image du résultat?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Avril 2008)

Y avait qu'à demander.


----------



## Maximouse (11 Avril 2008)

Cela à l'air trés bien, mais pour ceux qui l'on essayé :
 pas de proplèmes de compatibilité avec les autres softs type Candy ?


----------



## Bombigolo (11 Avril 2008)

Voila ce que ça donne à gauche .
j'ai mis un fond blanc , mais ça allait aussi sur d'autres couleurs .
par contre , il vaut mieux un fond plutot simple derriere le dock , sinon les icones sont illisibles ...
Pour Candybar , j'ai changé qques icones , no problemo .
Le seul hic , c'est que j'arrive plus à voir les indicateurs sous les icones quand un prog est ouvert ?!

bref , fo voir à l'usage ...


----------



## vian (11 Avril 2008)

cool! Merci pour le lien je vais essayer ca des mon retour du taf


----------



## s2one (12 Avril 2008)

hé hé merci c'est exactement ce qu'il me fallait


----------



## skaka (15 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

premier post sur ce forum.
J'ai testé ce soft pour avoir le dock transparent.
peut-être l'ai-je mal utilisé, mais moi, il me fait un bug sur mon mac (mac mini avec mac os x leopard 10.5.2). toute la partie centrale au dessus du dock, sur au moins 4 cm au dessus du dock, je ne peux ni cliquer sur d'éventuels boutons (firefox, safari...), ou même élargir une fenetre donc le coin se trouverait dans cette zone...
Seul solution, réduire toutes mes fenetres de quelques cm en hauteur, donc pas trop top..
C'est un peu dommage, j'avais très envie d'avoir enfin un dock transparent.
Mais merci quand même pour l'astuce


----------



## kasarus (15 Avril 2008)

regarde sur la page de dl il y a un commentaire dessus...  (sur ce bug)


----------



## skaka (16 Avril 2008)

Merci, je n'avais pas lu les commentaire, comme quoi, c'est parfois utile 
Bon par contre, n'étant pas une bête en anglais, voir même je suis carrément une quiche,
si je comprend bien, il faut activer le masquage automatique du dock ?
Si c'est bien, ça ne m'arrange pas, j'ai pas quand il est caché moi le dock..


----------



## Bombigolo (17 Avril 2008)

Oui , apparament , il y a une zone non cliquable autour de ce dock , la solution est de le masquer ( pas terrible ) ou de lui donner une taille plus petite ( ce qui reduit la zone )
Le createur est au courant et travaille dessus ...


----------



## Blonde3 (30 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous 
J'ai téléchargée le logiciel pour avoir le dock transparent , mais il n'y a plus les indicateurs de couleurs sous les icônes je voulais savoir si c'était normal ?

Merci à tous pour votre aide


----------

